

Google anagram easter egg - ajrc
http://www.google.com/search?q=anagram

======
ckeen
I don't get it...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Search: Anagram

Did you mean: nag a ram ?

~~~
ckeen
Ah ok, I get redirected to a localised google site and there they think I
mistyped...

------
drKarl
Ooggle

